# الحب الحقيقي هو ...



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2009)

*الحب الحقيقى *










*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تزرع في طريق من تحبهم وردة حمراء ... وتزرع في خيالهم حكاية جميلة .. وتزرع في قلوبهم نبضات صادقة .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*



*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن ترمي لهم بطوق النجاة في لحظه الغرق .. وتبني لهم جسر الأمان في لحظات الخوف .. وتمنحهم ثوبك في لحظات العري كي تسترهم .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*


*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تبيع دموعك كي تشتري لهم الفرح .. وتتراقص بينهم ألما كي تمنحهم السعادة .. وتبكي بعيدا عنهم كي لا تفسد فرحهم .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل *









*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تتحول الى عكاز كي ترحم عجزهم .. وتتحول الى مرآة كي تقوم عيوبهم .. وتتحول الى مطر كي تبلل جفافهم .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*



*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تخترع لهم الهواء عند اختناقهم .. وتنزف لهم دموعك عند عطشهم .. وتقتطع لهم من جسدك عند جوعهم .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*



*..! الحب الحقيقي هو أن تشعل أناملك كي تضيء لهم الطريق .. وتحرق أيامك كي تبث فيهم الدفء .. وتمنحهم عينيك بدون تردد كي تنير لهم الظلام .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل *
*



*


*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تساعدهم على الوقوف عند التعثر .. وتساعدهم على الفرح عند الحزن .. وتسعدهم على الأمل عند اليأس .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*



*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تحتفظ لهم في داخلك بمساحة جميلة من الأحلام .. ومساحة شاسعة من الرحمة والمودة ..وأن تملك قدرة فائقة على الغفران لهم مهما اساؤوا.. اليك ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*



*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن ترد عنهم كلمات السوء في غيابهم .. وتحرص على بقائهم صفحة بيضاء في أعين الآخرين .. وتحفظهم مهما غابوا عنك .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل *



*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تترجم احساسهم الى من يهمهم أمره .. وتحمل أحلامهم الى من لا يكتمل حلمهم الا به .. وتدعو لهم بالسعادة مع سواك اذا كانت سعادتهم مع سواك .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*









*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تمتص حزنهم وتمتليء به .. وتنصت الى همومهم وتتضخم بها .. وتحمل عنهم ما لا يستطيعون حمله من متاعب الحياة ..ثم لا تنتظر المقابل *



*..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تقدم لهم دعوة الى الحياة حين يفقدون شهية الحياة .. وتقدم لهم دعوة للحلم حين يفقدون المعنى الجميل للحلم .. وتقدم لهم دعوة اللجوء الى قلبك حين تغلق القلوب في وجوههم .. **ثم لا تنتظر المقابل*


*



*


*وآخــــــــــيــــــــــــــرا*


*..! الحب الحقيقي .. *


*هو أن تتجرد من أنانيتك من أجلهم ..*


*وأن لا تفرض عليهم مشاعرك وأحلامك ..*


*وأن لا تصطاد قلوبهم في الماء العكر .. *


*ثم لا تنتظر المقابل *

*منقول*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*..! الحب الحقيقي ..


هو أن تتجرد من أنانيتك من أجلهم ..


وأن لا تفرض عليهم مشاعرك وأحلامك ..


وأن لا تصطاد قلوبهم في الماء العكر ..


ثم لا تنتظر المقابل

رائع جدااااااااااااااااا الموضوع يا كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Ferrari (8 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا كاندى على الموضوع تسلم ايديك

الرب يبارك خدمتِك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2009)

> ..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن ترمي لهم بطوق النجاة في لحظه الغرق .. وتبني لهم جسر الأمان في لحظات الخوف .. وتمنحهم ثوبك في لحظات العري كي تسترهم .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل


*اللة يا كاندي
انتي بتجيبي المواضيع الجميلة دي منين​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)

> ..! الحب الحقيقي .. هو أن تترجم احساسهم الى من يهمهم أمره .. وتحمل أحلامهم الى من لا يكتمل حلمهم الا به .. وتدعو لهم بالسعادة مع سواك اذا كانت سعادتهم مع سواك .. ثم لا تنتظر المقابل



موضوع بغاية الروعة كاندي

شكرااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sunny man (9 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

الحب عطاء و تضحية

الحب هو جلب السعادة الاخرين


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*راااااااااائع يا كاندى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*راااااااااائع يا كاندى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2009)

*بذور الحب تنمو على مهل ، أما الثمار 
فبسرعة *
*شكرا كاندى**

*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *..! الحب الحقيقي ..*
> 
> 
> *هو أن تتجرد من أنانيتك من أجلهم ..*
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> ميرسي خالص يا كاندى على الموضوع تسلم ايديك​
> الرب يبارك خدمتِك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يا كاندي​*
> *انتي بتجيبي المواضيع الجميلة دي منين*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## رانا (14 فبراير 2009)

قوى ومعنيه حقيقى لا يوجد اعظم من الحب ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

sunny man قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> الحب عطاء و تضحية
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *راااااااااائع يا كاندى​*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *بذور الحب تنمو على مهل ، أما الثمار *
> *فبسرعة *
> *شكرا كاندى*


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا جرجس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى


موضوع راااائع جدااا


ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى*​
> 
> 
> *موضوع راااائع جدااا*​
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى*​
> 
> 
> *موضوع راااائع جدااا*​
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2009)

*حاولت اقتبس حاجة معرفتش من حلاوة وروعة الموضوع 

تسلم ايدك يا اجمل ام فى الدنيا ​*


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حاولت اقتبس حاجة معرفتش من حلاوة وروعة الموضوع ​*
> 
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك يا اجمل ام فى الدنيا *_​


 
ربنا يخليكى يا انجى يا حبيبتى

كلك زوق يا قمر​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع كتييييييييييييييييييييير حلو .....

يسلمووووو....​_


----------



## candy shop (10 أبريل 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _موضوع كتييييييييييييييييييييير حلو .....​_
> 
> 
> _يسلمووووو...._​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*روعة يا كاندي
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روعة يا كاندي​*
> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا روكا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

موضوع في منتهي الجمال 
تسلم ايدك عليه ياكاندي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

*الله يا مامتنا الجميلة*
*ميرسى خالص لها الموضوع الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع ياماما
بجد ممتاز جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا كاندي

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الجمال
> تسلم ايدك عليه ياكاندي
> ربنا يعوضك


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله يا مامتنا الجميلة*
> 
> *ميرسى خالص لها الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع رائع ياماما​
> بجد ممتاز جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا بيشو​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رائع يا كاندي​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىى​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا عماد

ربنا يرعاك​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

_جميلة كلمات موضوعك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة كلمات موضوعك كاندى_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*(∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*



(∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)





الحب الحقيقي 


هو أن تزرع في طريق من تحبها وردة حمراء

وتزرع في خيالها حكاية جميلة

وتزرع في قلبها نبضات صادقة

ثم لا تنتظر المقابل



 

 




الحب الحقيقي 


هو نفسه أن ترمي لها بطوق النجاة في لحظات الغضب

وتشيد لها جسر الامان في لحظات الخوف

ثم لا تفكر في الثمن




 

 




الحب الحقيقي 


هو ان تبيع دموعك كي تشتري لها الفرح

وترقص ألماً كي تمنحها السعادة

وتبكي بعيداً عنها حتى لاتفسد فرحتها




 

 




الحب الحقيقي 


هو أن تخترع لها الهواء عند اختناقها

وتذرف لها دموعك عند العطش

وتقطع لها من جسدك عندما تجوع

ولا تنتظر الشكر




 

 




الحب الحقيقي 


هو نفسه أن تشعل أناملك كي تنير لها الطريق

وتحرق أيامك كي تبث في حياتها الدفء

وتمنحها عينيك دون تردد كي ترى بهما في الظلام




 

 




الحب الحقيقي 


هو أن تساعدها على الوقوف عند التعثر

وتمنح لها الفرح عند الحزن

وتساعدها على الأمل عند اليأس

ثم تبتسم في وجهها راضياً




 

 




الحب الحقيقي 


هو أن تحفظ بداخلك مساحة جميلة من الاحلام

ومساحة شاسعة من الرحمة والمودة

وان تمتلك دوماً قدرة فائقة على الغفران والتسامح مهما حدث




 

 




هل عرفت الآن معنى الحب؟
*​


​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

موضوع رقيق وجميل زيك يا ميكي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*مرورك هو الاجمل يا روزي
ميرسي ليكي كتير
نورتيني​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

كلام جميل جدااا
مرسي ليك مايكل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*ميرسي الملكه ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*
** هو ان تبيع دموعك كي تشتري لها الفرح*

* وترقص ألماً كي تمنحها السعادة*

* وتبكي بعيداً عنها حتى لاتفسد فرحتها*


*و ياريتة بيطمر فيهم يا مايكل *
*موضوع جميل ميرسى ليك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*




back_2_zero قال:


> *
> ** هو ان تبيع دموعك كي تشتري لها الفرح*
> 
> * وترقص ألماً كي تمنحها السعادة*
> ...



*شكرا باك ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*يا عينى يافنان:new4:*

*اية الكلام الكبير دة ياعم لا دة احنا كدة مش قدك خالص*

*ميرسى ربنا يباركك:yaka:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*




بنت فبساوية قال:


> *يا عينى يافنان:new4:*
> 
> *اية الكلام الكبير دة ياعم لا دة احنا كدة مش قدك خالص*
> 
> *ميرسى ربنا يباركك:yaka:*




*هههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيت النق اللي جايبني ورا
بعض ما عندكم يا فبساويه
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*عرفت يافندم
ههههههه

بجد كلام جمييييييييل جدا جدا بس مش سهل الواحد يلاقيه
وياريت اى واحد يقدر ينفذه
وقتها الدنيا هتبقى احلى بكتييييير

شكرا مايكل لتعبك
ربنا يفرحك
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*الحب بيسهل اي حاجه صعبه
انشاء الله تلاقيه يا توويتي
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*



> الحب الحقيقي
> 
> 
> هو نفسه أن ترمي لها بطوق النجاة في لحظات الغضب
> ...



رائع جدا جدا ومعبر

شكرا جدا ليكم​​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مايكل علي الموضوع الرائع ده 

*الحب الحقيقي 


**هو أن تحفظ بداخلك مساحة جميلة من الاحلام

ومساحة شاسعة من الرحمة والمودة

وان تمتلك دوماً قدرة فائقة على الغفران والتسامح مهما حدث*


دي جامده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*شكرا سامح ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

لا انا عيشاه مش عرفاه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*

*يارب دايما عايشاه يا ميرنا
وايامك كلها تكون حب وسعاده
شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: (∏) هل تعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ما هو ؟؟؟؟ (∏)*



> *الحب الحقيقي
> 
> 
> هو أن تزرع في طريق من تحبها وردة حمراء
> ...



*جميل جدا يا مايكل*
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

_*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوره اختي كاندي .

الحب احساس في القلب ولايحس به اللا المحبين احب الاخلاص 

دمتي بكل الود
روماني ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*روعة بجد يا حببتى *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------

